# Nicoticket no longer custom friendly



## Matt (10/11/14)

NOTICE: Important policy change regarding shipments to "customs sensitive" International destinations!?

Unfortunately we are unable to continue to offer the option to have 0mg liquid declared as "USP GRADE FOOD FLAVORING."? Going forward, all orders will be declared as "eLiquid" on the customs declarations.? All orders requesting altered customs declarations will be canceled and refunded.

You are, of course, welcome to employ a freight forwarder and have the shipment forwarded at your own risk!!? All shipments will be considered "delivered in full" upon delivery to the forwarder!

We regret any inconvenience this may cause.? Thank you kindly for your understanding!

Best regards,

~Clark and Katy
?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (10/11/14)

Much sadness when I received this mail. I'm guessing they were either warned by someone @ customs or they were caught falsely declaring a shipment. I believe the penalty is quite serve. Much sadness all round

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/11/14)

You can get Nickoticket from JuicyJoes... In case you didn't know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt (10/11/14)

Yes but not all flavours and nic yet. Lets hope he will bring in more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/11/14)

True.

Yip hopefully they will continue to grow and expand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/14)

Matt said:


> Yes but not all flavours and nic yet. Lets hope he will bring in more.


I'm pretty sure if you let @ShaneW know what you want he might include it with his next order?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (10/11/14)

Hi Guys...

I'm hoping this is not infringing on the rules as this isnt a Juicy Joes forum but I do feel I need to give you the low down, should a mod need to delete this post, I understand why...

Juicy Joes up until now has not had a wholesale agreement with Nicoticket as they were not taking on any new wholesalers due to their pending bottling plant upgrade(as stated on their website). This is the reason that I was purchasing larger bottles(to reduce costs) and re-bottling into smaller bottles, with Nicotickets permission.

I am currently in negotitations with them regarding wholesale and will let you guys know as soon as I have the verdict. Hope to have a solution for you shortly

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/11/14)

@Awesome news @ShaneW! Hope it all works out well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I'm hoping this is not infringing on the rules as this isnt a Juicy Joes forum but I do feel I need to give you the low down, should a mod need to delete this post, I understand why...
> 
> ...


All the best. Maybe a good idea to use the message the OP posted to your advantage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kent Brooks (28/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I'm hoping this is not infringing on the rules as this isnt a Juicy Joes forum but I do feel I need to give you the low down, should a mod need to delete this post, I understand why...
> 
> ...


Done deal! 

Sent from my Verizon SM-N910v Samsung Galaxy Note 4 using Tapatalk 4 Pro

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (28/11/14)

Kent Brooks said:


> Done deal!
> 
> Sent from my Verizon SM-N910v Samsung Galaxy Note 4 using Tapatalk 4 Pro


Awesome, thank you for thinking of us Nicoticket lovers down here. And early indications are that it will be at a sustainable price.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

